# Friday night to Saturday- Spur/nipple/elbow/edge



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

My apologies for the late report. 

Finally had a chance to get back out on the water. I’ve heard of all of these great weed mats and blue water, more mahi than you can count, 9 wahoo in a day trips ever since the tropical storm passed through. I then looked at the charts and picked up a Roffs and thought all of the planets are aligned. This is the epic trip!!!

Me and three buddies loaded up Cheryl Sue and headed out after work Friday night around 7pm. The plan was to hit the spur, swordfish, then at sunrise start trolling north towards the nipple to find a Green to blue color change that had been there for 5 days at least. 

The ride out was AWESOME! 1 foot seas, a huge flying fish jumped into the boat- beautiful view of the Milky Way, stars more than you could count, and a great moon rise.

Setup at the spur- still smooth. Dropped a rigged squid down to 450ft and a Bonita belly down 250. Abut 5 minutes later- BAM!!! The shallow bait gets slammed- did not seem very swordsfishy the way it hit. It ripped drag and bent the rod to the point I though it wold break on an 80 wide attached to an 80-130 class rod. Went straight down then away from the boat and then we saw the disco light flashing near the surface about 100 yards out. It was Angry Disco Shark! He ripped out some more drag angrily and broke off everything. 

Rigged up another and dropped it down to 650ft since we had two incidents of sharks at 250ft in recent history.

About 2:30 the drag on one line ripped for about a second and that was it- got on the line and started reeling- it was MUCH heavier than just weights and baits! Put the two speed penn 80 in low and just winched it up. What felt like hours to my arm was really only about 10 minutes and up pops our first ever swordfish to Cheryl Sue!! In through the tuna door, measured, over 50”- high fives and into the fish bag! A traditional sip of “Billfish” whiskey and then back at it. 

The rest of the night was slow- got up a little after 6, cleaned up swordfish equipment and switched to trolling and headed north.

About 10 minutes in the rigger pops and drag start screaming and then the horrible sound of failure! Whatever it was got everything and the line popped back so hard and fast that it got Blake on the side of his face- hopefully no scars but a good story nonetheless! We rigged back up and were back at it. A few minutes later- bam (yes- lower case) and we reel in the smallest weehoo I’ve ever seen- tasty anyway!

Then it got SLOW. The awesome line in between the nipple and spur never appeared. Went way north, back south, then west past the elbow, the water got really rough form late morning to late afternoon- i would say up to 3 foot seas at 3 seconds when it called for ones at 5-6 seconds. Turned back and headed to the edge above the nipple and it started calming down again. Still no weed, no lines, no color change, only a temperature change from 84.8 to 85.1 is what we cold find all day long. Water was definitely blue for most of the day.

Ran he edge west to east north of the nipple until it cuts up north, ran that and then turned back to trace it the other way. Sun was getting ready to go down and I was feeling the pressure. As we made the turn from heading south to go west on the edge, BAM!! Hoo slams long flat and takes off! FINALLY. Get him in- pics, high fives, and a 26lb hoo into the fish bag. Pack up and head home- back to the dock around 8:15.

Great trip overall- targeted swords and got one- only the second attempt at it! This year we have every billfish to the boat- Blue, White, Sail, now a sword! Very cool! The hoo to cap the day off helped a lot for sure. So much dead time when the reports sounded so promising. 

Hoping to get out to the rigs now and target tuna before Al transfers up to Virginia.


----------



## Bite Me Baby (Jun 19, 2016)

Great report! We did roughly the same thing you did. Left out of Destin Friday around lunch but only managed 1 wahoo and 1 short sword at the spur.


----------



## Team_keepinitreel (Aug 6, 2018)

We went Saturday morning and trolled nipple with no luck then headed out to the spur. Nothing out there but when we headed back we almost ran over a tree and stopped. Went 3-5 on 15-25lbs mahi and one hoo about 12 inches lol. Got a report from Friday during the day and they said there was a good weed line at the spur. They went 0-1 on sails and a ton of stud mahi. We found the weed line but it was already broken up by the time we got out there.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great trip!


----------

